# Fall Catfishing and Wallerye fishing reports.



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

High water levels have stained the Rivers to dark and turbid slowing the walleye action on the Red River. Yet if you explore up into the now clearing tributaries of the Red River, the bite can be found.

Exciting evening and night bites exist. Frogs and larger minnows are top offerings for walleye in the fall. As the water cools and clears, more minnowbait style crankbaits will show results, especially for big sumo sized trophy class walleye.










The catfish bite continues to produce heavy fish in the main channel, and on up into the trib's. Again frogs are the hot bait along with sucker cuts. Waterdogs have been doing very well but the supply has dried up for the season and should be easily replaced with frogs now heading to the water from the fields to winter.

As the water cools the rivers clear, baring any new gully washers like we had a week ago to the South and North. For now, if your seeking walleye, look up into the various contributing branches feeding into the Red and you will find active fish.

Rigging Lighted Floats at night have been especially good for catfish and walleye. It is a productive and fun method to present bait in flooded grass and shallow waters up in the trib's.

In general, fall is my personal favorite time of the year for fishing. And it is the best time of the calendar year to find that trophy fish of a lifetime.

Good luck, and good fish'n. Enjoy the fall weather and all it's majestic scenery.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicely done,,,! 
And no question the high water has slowed the walleye bite in the headwaters area, at least on cranks.
Took this 7 lber on Sept 8th a few days before the rain.
Normally I wouldn't keep anything over 3 lbs or so,,, but she was bleeding profusely from the tongue.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Nice fish.

Frogs are *really high* on the walleye's menu right now.

So, test them, especially at night.


----------

